# 6000lb coil springs available off 06 F-350



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Just changed my front 6000 lb coil springs and went up to 7000 lb. They are off my 06 F-350, part number on the spring tag is 5C34-5310-ACB. I would think they will work on most F-250's and F-350's. Being I just paid $162.53 for the new ones I would think $60 for the used ones should be fair??? I'm located near Eau Claire WI, Shipping would be very expensive as they are fairly heavy. So if your in the area PM me and we can get together.

"I" thought because this is a very Ford specific part that I would put it in the Ford truck section instead of the general for sale forum. If this is not allowed I will remove the posting.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

I am thinking of doing the same thing I have an 06 crew cab f350 diesel. how is te ride quality after the swap? does it raise the front end any on a diesel? Thanks in advance


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Dittos, plus the 2.5 " lift relieves the nose dive position on the diesel


----------



## fffowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah let us know I was thinking of going to the 550 springs myself....get the kidney belt and mouthguard out yet?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I put 6k springs in mine plus air bags and the ride was mostly the same, I do run a 550 sometimes and that is a rougher ride for sure.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I Swapped 5200lb springs from my cc srw f350 since crew cabs didn't come with the plow package and installed the "AA" 7,000lb F- 550 springs. The front end Raised just shy of 2 inches and dosent ride on the bump stops anymore with an 8'6 fisher. The daily drive is still decent too.


----------



## fffowler (Dec 4, 2009)

I plow with a boss 9'2" poly v. Def would like the 550 springs but just am concerned about those long highway trips that ate already bumpy when empty. Is it gonna be a huge difference or should I stop worrying??? Haha


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Fffowler..what is your configuration? Diesel ? CC? If you currently have 4800lb or 5200lb front end you might only want to go to 6k springs. But if u have the cc diesel, you will be fine. I was apprehensive about it too. No issues yet.


----------



## fffowler (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a 2006 sc/SB powerstroke. Currently has the plow package so already have the 6000's. It rides just like any of my other 1 tons. Has some bump steer on the rough highways. Just don't want that issue to get much worse


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Ford definitely gives a bigboy ride compared to chevy


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Whats the code for the 7000# F550 springs?

Same diesel issue with a 9'6" X-V hanging on the front end, counter balanced by the spreader when it got a load but not always loaded.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I believe. 
AA- 7k springs
BB- 6.5k springs
CC- 6k springs

I had the DD springs on my V10. Went to the Diesel springs, 6k. Wish I had gone all the way to the 7k springs. I have front airbags. They help some, but my truck does not sit very high.


----------



## fffowler (Dec 4, 2009)

I currently have the plow package springs which are 6k. Trying to decide whether or not to go 6500 or right to the 7000....how different can they really be?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Go with the 7000lb springs.


----------



## fffowler (Dec 4, 2009)

What's you main reasoning for that gt?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

What his reasoning is ..... Get the 7k springs. That way, you won't have regret later. If you have the 6k's already...the ride really is no different other than being able to better support the plow. And yes get the AA springs.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Dublin Plow;1517444 said:


> Whats the code for the 7000# F550 springs?
> 
> Same diesel issue with a 9'6" X-V hanging on the front end, counter balanced by the spreader when it got a load but not always loaded.


dont ya just hate it when you load 2 ton salt on , and THEN try to hook the blade up :laughing: get the jack out


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I had the 6000 factory and went to the 7000. Wanted less droop with the plow on. The spring is thicker as well as a little taller.


----------

